# Wo kauft ihr euere Drillinge?



## Seelachs (7. Februar 2005)

#h 
Guten Morgen alle zusammen!
Habe mal ne allgemeine Frage:
Wo kauft ihr euere Drillinge von 3/0 bis 6/0? (Grosspackung mit 50-100 Stk.)
Die Grosspackungen führt ja auch nicht jeder.
Habt ihr auch bestimmte Vorlieben zu irgendwelche Marken?






|kopfkrat Es gibt keine dumme Fragen!
Es gibt nur dumme Antworten!#6


----------



## carp2000 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wo kauft ihr euere Drillinge?*

Hallo Seelachs,

bei ebay gibt es gute VMC-Drillinge immer Mal ganz günstig. Ein bisschen suchen, stehen aber reglemäßig drin.

Gruß

Thomas


----------

